# Proxy macht Problem abeim URL-Aufruf



## reibi (11. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe alle Proxyeinträge mal durchgecheckt doch keiner will so richtig auf mein Problem passen.

Und zwar möchte ich lediglich den Quelltext einer Website anzeigen lassen. Das kann gar nicht so schwer sein.


Hier mein Beispiel welches grundsätzlich funktionieren sollte; aber nicht funktioniert. ;-(


```
System.setProperty("http.proxySet", "true");
		System.setProperty("proxyHost", "meinproxy");
		
		System.setProperty("proxyPort", "8080");
		
		System.setProperty("http.proxyUser", "ich");

		System.setProperty("http.proxyPassword", "password");

		URL myURL=new URL("http://www.google.de/");

		BufferedReader in=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(myURL.openStream()));
		String myLine;

		while((myLine=in.readLine())!=null) {
			System.out.println(myLine);
		} // end while

		in.close();
```

Es sollte eigentlich der Quelltext der googleStartseite kommen aber das hier kommt:

*Exception in thread "main" java.io.IOException: Server returned HTTP response code: 407 for URL: http://www.google.de/
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URL.openStream(Unknown Source)
	at prototyp.UReader.main(UReader.java:41)*


Der Fehler *407* bedeutet: *"Proxy Authentication Required" *

So nun hab ich aber schon alles richtig eingegeben was User und Passwort angeht--> Siehe oben im Quelltext.

Was mach ich falsch??

Danke für die Hilfe ;-)


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (11. Jan 2007)

Hi,

bei mir hat es so eigentlich immer funktioniert.

Schau mal hier nach, vielleicht findest du noch etwas interessantes.
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/javatips/jw-javatip42.html
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/javatips/jw-javatip47.html


Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## reibi (11. Jan 2007)

Hallo Matthias,

habs ausprobiert; es kommt aber die selbe Fehlermeldung. Also das klappt bei mir nicht.
;-(


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (11. Jan 2007)

Mmh, kann ich nicht verstehen.
Versuch mal bei deinem geposteten Code mit dem "html." bei System.setProperty rumzuspielen. Machs mal überall weg und dann überall dazu.
Versuch auch nochmal die Werte über die Command Zeile zu setzen, also:
java -DproxyPort=8080 -DproxyHost=MyHost ....

Wenn das alles nicht hilft, bin ich ratlos. 

Kannst ja spasseshalber mit dem IE HTTP Analyzer den Request und Response vom Browser mitschneiden und schauen ob du im Response "Authorization: Basic" oder "Cookies: " findest.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

